# Can you guys tell me more about this miracle weight loss stack?



## abc25 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi guys,

I am in a problem. I have tried various weight loss supplements but I have been able to lose weight successfully. So, I spent several weeks researching for the best fat loss supplement and found that Thermo Fat Blaster Stack was the best. But it is expensive and I have never used it before. If someone has used Thermo Fat Blaster Stack, please give me more information about it. I would like to start using it asap so that I could get in shape!

Thanks and appreciate your help!


----------



## vrchards (Mar 23, 2010)

For your kind information I have tried Needtobuildmuscle's new on the market "Thermo Fat Blaster Stack"

NTBM Am/pm Thermo Fat Blaster Stack

And I have been keeping a log for the past few weeks of my daily experience, side effects...etc on this product.

Well I am sorry to say after 3 weeks I am throwing in the towel! Let me first tell you this is a KICK ASS stack... seriously, stronger then ANY weight loss stack I've ever tried... including Clen, ECA, ECYA amongst others. In 2 1/2 weeks I lost FIFTEEN POUNDS. (No joke!). You WILL lose weight using this stack!!

With that said this stack is NOT for everyone. Being a mother of two toddlers, this stack was too much for me. And it's ok for me to admit that. And if you buy it and say "you know what it's too much" that's ok! You know why? Because each of the individual products are SO GREAT that you can continue using them to achieve your goals. Which is what I FULLY INTEND TO DO.

If you plan on buying this stack be prepared for loss of sleep.. an easy fix? Buy Need2Sleep or use Benadryl. This is actually the reason I threw in the towel, I'm just not getting enough sleep. For two weeks it was doable... I would get maybe 3-4 hours of sleep at night (pre benadryl, need2sleep)... it was broken (WILD DREAMS) and funny thing is I'd wake up feeling rested and ready to go. With that said, you're body isn't rested... and it will catch up with you.

Into the 3rd week I also started seeing blurred vision (blood pressure) which did scare me a bit. Again, be prepared to buy some Needto's On-Guard ahead of time or get some Hawthorne berry.

Now onto the cycle. Being the guinea pig that I am I played with the cycle a bit. The first day I took what the bottle said (as individual products)... yeah, don't do that. After playing around a bit I found this cycle worked THE BEST for me:

AM: 2 Need2Slin, 1 Forged Burner, 1 Lipostim3, 3 Gear
Mid AM: 3 Gear
Noon: 1 Forged Burner, 1 Lipostim3, 3 Gear
Afternoon: 3 Gear
Dinner: 2 Need2Slin
Post dinner: 3 Gear

The reason I split up the Lipostim3 and the Forged burner is because the Forged Burner is an incredible appetite suppressant. I was also very sensitive to it and could not take 2 at a time. If I didn't take one in the AM I was too hungry by noon... Splitting them worked perfectly. If someone started on this cycle they may feel excitable, anxious, intense eyes, face flushing, some guys may even feel an aggression (common side effects to stimulants) and euphoric... your body DOES adjust to this quite well. The first few days I couldn't hold down a conversation with anyone, it DOES go away and your body will feel comfortable with the stack.

I also moved the need2slin in the AM at the suggestion of russianstar because it should be taken before high carb meals... my lunch consisted of salad with protein so that didn't benefit me... so if you take this stack move the need2slin before YOUR high carb meals. I did experience a bit of fluid retention which I saw mostly in my hands, but it wasn't bad.

If you're a female on this stack expect possible hormonal changes. Nothing crazy... just possibly an extra period, or a moved period.

All and all if you need to lose weight, maybe shred some pounds before an event? YOU WILL NOT BE DISSAPOINTED with this stack. It's hard core.

And thank you to everyone who followed along with my log
If you have any questions please.. ask


----------

